# Hypalon adhesive



## Edo Kazumichi (Apr 7, 2006)

Can someone tell me what kind of adhesive to use for patching hypalon? The stuff that Achilles put in their repair kit came out more or less completely congealed and it doesn't say on the tube what it is so that I can go buy some more. 

As an aside, I've been pretty unimpressed with Achilles' attention to detail. They also shipped my dinghy without the fitting to mate the pump to the tube valves. 

Anyway, what should I get for the patch job?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Crazy Glue works really well on hypalon


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I would highly recommend the Avon repair kit. It comes with a great two part glue plus all of the patches for hypalon. If you already have the patches, get a two part adhesive such as http://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1|294|99399&id=97333. They are great at holding on Hypalon. In addition, follow the instructions regarding preparation of the area to be patched - sanding and cleaning (toluol/toluene). The right prep and the right adhesive make a world of difference, and it's worth taking the extra time to get it right. If you don't, it's very difficult to fix things the second time around.


----------



## Edo Kazumichi (Apr 7, 2006)

Crazy Glue?! Really?!

I'm currently in the MON (Middle of Nowhere). East Timor, to be precise. There's not a chandlery within two week's sailing of here! So I was looking for the specific chemical name that I could go to the hardware shop to find. You know, something like polynasty sulfamutateyourchildren. 

Can you help me out?

Thanks!


----------



## Edo Kazumichi (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess my real question is, is there a specific adhesive for hypalon or could I use something else, say, the stuff that came with my PVC repair kit?


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Edo Kazumichi said:


> ...They also shipped my dinghy without the fitting to mate the pump to the tube valves.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I thought Achilles did the same with our new dinghy. I wrapped electrical tape around one of the other fittings to make it thick enough to fit snugly. Then while cleaning up the boxes, there the fitting was! And yes, I looked all over for it, several times.

So maybe they should be accused of shipping with invisible fittings, or hard-to-see fittings. Or maybe they throw them loose in the box and not in the little package with the pump, hose and fittings.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm pretty sure (not 100%, but 80%) that Hypalon needs a different prep than PVC. Generally, you need to use MEK or Toluene of some sort to prep the area for the glue, and then you need a major adhesive to actually hold. Maybe crazy glue will work, but since different crazy glues have different chemicals I'm guessing one size does not fit all. There are definitely one part hypalon adhesives too - I've just used the two part adhesives and had good luck. Hypalon is more of a plastic than anything else, so if you think about what types of glues stick to plastic (and what kinds of chemicals melt plastic - like don't use acetone) you'll be on the right track. I wish I could tell you specific chemicals, but I'm not sure what they use in the glues. I'm guessing it would be a mixture.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"So I was looking for the specific chemical name"
You won't get one. In the US "Bostik adhesive" is often the generic name, Bostik being an adhesive manufacturer. But what you want is "hypalon adhesive" and only and exactly "hypalon adhesive" no matter who makes it--if you want a durable long term repair. The hypalon needs to be cleaned and lightly sanded before the adhesive is applied. And, they all have a limited shelf life, even sealed in the can that is something like a short two years from date of manufacture.

In a pinch I would try a traditional yellow contact cement or a urethane-based adhesive (the big brand name in the US is "Goop" actually, from a small specialty maker) but I'd really want to hold out for the real thing.

See if there are any commercial divers' supply shops in the area, some diving dry suits are made of hypalon and they'd have the same adhesive for routine maintenance and repairs on them.

I definitely wouldn't use crazy glue--that's meant for rigid, not flexible, materials.


----------



## Edo Kazumichi (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. I guess I'll just have to get something at the local hardware store and hope it works long enough for me to get back to civilization.

Cheers!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Edo, I was dead serious about the Crazy Glue on Hyplon, we have a shop around the corner and all he does is sell and repair dinks, ( all brands ) he turned me on to the crazy glue, has worked great for me on applying accessories, most small pinholes wont need a patch, ( still not a bad idea to use one ) just dab some glue and let it cure


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

I have emergency repairs made with fast cure 5200 that have held so well that 3 years later I have yet to go back and do them "the right way".


----------

